# An update on Dreamers training



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

So great!!! Can you take brother for a few weeks training??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If only more people understood the relationship benefits of doing the kinds of things you are doing with Dreamer. I am sure it would be harder to get into trials (but in the meantime I am happy not to worry about getting closed out of anything other than agility on occasion).


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

HAHA thank you. She is so bright and ready to please, shes like a dream lol. Right now shes kinda being neglected lol. The reason for that is its the end of the year for school, vacation is nearing, and my friends are begging me to do more stuff with them. Right now I'm working out some kinks with a close boy friend(not to be confused with boyfriend, we're not there yet) But this weekend is going to be some training and grooming boot camp for both of us lol!


----------

